# KDE  mit NFS Home Verzeichnis



## melmager (15. September 2019)

Ich habe zum Test eine virtuellen Rechner aufgesetzt mit Open Suse 15.1
Darauf habe ich ein NIS Client und NFS Client.
Ziel ist es das ein User sich an einen x beliebigen Rechner anmelden kann und "seine" Desktopumgebung hat

beim NFS/NIS Server habe ich die User die extern zugreifen soll in ein extra Verzeichnis geschoben
/home/nfshome/
das wird dann freigeben und auch beim Client eingebunden / NIS "ypcat passwd"  zeigt auch die User die ich haben will.

Angemeldet mit localen User und dann "su karl" geht und schreiben und lesen auf das Homedir /home/nfshome/karl klappt auch

nur wenn ich ein userwechsel mache um auf die grafische Oberfläche mich als karl anzumelden geht das schief - GUI wird nicht gestartet

hat jemand eine Idee in welcher Ecke ich weiter suchen muss ?


----------



## zerix (18. September 2019)

Hallo,

steht denn was in den Logfiles? Hast du geprüft, ob das NFS dann gemounted ist?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## melmager (22. September 2019)

ja mount und ypcat sind soweit ok aber die lösung war das ich einfach zu ungeduldig war
ich muss mal kucken wie ich die verbindung schneller hinbekomme mit fscache.
Aber ganz andes problem habe ich auch mit dem login.

die passwörter sind nicht syncron. ypasswd auf dem client will das alte passwort vom user das ich nicht habe
und er sagt ich soll eher passwd nutzen (das habe ich anders gelernt)
nun kann ich auf dem server mit passwd als root ja das password vom user ändern aber leider ist das am ypclient nicht gültig - wie sorge ich nun für ein update für die nis DB ?

ich musste den yppasswdd dienst stoppen und erneut starten auf dem Server damit es geht, aber das ist ja nicht im sinne des erfinders :-(


----------



## zerix (22. September 2019)

Ich möchte dich bitten dich doch an unsere Netiquette zu halten und doch öfter deine Shift-Taste zu nutzen, um dich an Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

